# NPR.un Northern Property



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Just got alerted that NPR.un hit 52 week low.

yielding 5.33%, hasnt increased dividend in 3 years.

Buy /sell / or hold?


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

I hold NPR.UN in my TFSA. It appears that there has been some insider buying of late:

http://seekingalpha.com/article/1504492-2-reits-with-recent-intensive-insider-buying?source=google_news

REITS have sold off pretty good in May and early June. As a group they appear to have rallied a little (last 2 trading days).


----------

